# $1500 for Reciever and 2 speakers...Best stuff?



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

So my uncle has $1500 +/- for some home audio stuff. He went to best buy and found some stuff he liked and wanted my opinion, I told him to hold off and I would find him better stuff than best buy carries and he won't get ripped off. 
Help me DIYMA! 

He wants (for his living room, currently has 5x" flat screen)
-Reciever
-Front speakers, right and left. 

There is no room for a center channel and his wife will not allow anything else to be mounted on the wall (TV is already there)

No rear speakers for now, they can't run wire. (High ceilings and heat under the floors) So he MAY add wireless rears in the future, not now thou. 

Sooo, what is the best stuff available for the price? 

Remember his wife is a little kookoo, so no hugeeee speakers, but if the sound is going to justify the size, we can talk her into it!

Also he is looking to buy this week. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

It would depend on what he expects from 2 tower speakers and/or how he plans to upgrade in the future. Some good capable 3way towers would be an all around good thing https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=35_425&products_id=8691 Zaph|Audio - SB12.3 3-Way Tower

As for receiver/amp it would depend on what his intentions are for adding speakers at a later date. If the above towers are enough then an nice stereo receiver would be a good match Newegg.com - YAMAHA RX797 Stereo Natural Sound AM/FM Receiver


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Would the 100watts per channel from that enough for those speakers? Those towers look nice have you ever heard them? 

I don't think he is very concerned with proper surround sound, So good towers and a good reciever would be a priority for now


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am taking Zaph's word for them being good speakers. http://www.zaphaudio.com/SB12.3/

"This system is ready to handle just about anything you could dump into it, full range without a subwoofer. A 50 watt amp could reach very high output levels, but up to a 250 watt per channel amp could be applicable if the system is used in a very large room or an outrageous sound pressure level is required."

The 12.3 has an System impedance: Minimum 4.3 ohms, Avg. 5-6ohms.

Here's another amp (120x2 @ 8ohm, 150x2 @ 4ohm):
Newegg.com - Harman/Kardon HK 3490 Stereo Receiver

And a cheaper version of the Yamaha (100x2 @ 8ohm, prob 140x2 @ 4ohm):
Yamaha RX-797 XM Ready stereo receiver at Crutchfield.com


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohh so I just realized that those sb12.3 are $995 for the speakers and crossovers, not the complete cabinet etc. I need a pair of speakers that are already made for that price!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

TriTrix MTM TL Speaker Package: Cabinet Kit and Components | Parts-Express.com

Official Promo Code: SAVE52010




> Sounds unbelievable
> Monday, November 22, 2010
> Will F. from Harrisonville, PA
> I received my Tritrix kit about a month ago. I am a bit of a novice, but the kit went together nicely and I decided to use a black vinyl to finish it off. Mine are now in my living room that I use with an existing center channel. After visiting the PE techtalk forum I found that a center channel plan is available and I plan on constructing it next. I examined all the panels prior to assembly and they were squarly cut and had little to no splintering. All the necessary hardware was included, except my sweat and the tools I used to put them together. Thanks PE for a great sounding affordable product!


Are you any good at assembling kits ?


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah I could, but I don't have a ton of time for something like this right now. Also, I don't think those two 5.25" drivers in each speaker would provide enough...

I appreciate the help thus far! looking for some more suggestions guys, thanks!


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

If he plans to add speakers in the future then he should buy a receiver that does at least 5.1 surround. 

I would look on ebay for used Marantz gear. You can get an SR7002 receiver for around $500 (original retail $1300) now and they are quit amazing. I had one but stepped up to the SR8002. 

That would leave him with around $1000 for the towers. Look at Paradigm.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

YAMAHA 3-WAY HIGH PERFORMANCE TOWER SPEAKERS - PERFECT - eBay (item 120665696587 end time Jan-05-11 17:16:45 PST)

YAMAHA 3-WAY HIGH PERFORMANCE TOWER SPEAKERS - PERFECT -* $432.11 shipped*



> So my uncle has $1500 +/- for some home audio stuff. *He went to best buy and found some stuff he liked *and wanted my opinion, I told him to hold off and I would find him better stuff than best buy carries and he won't get ripped off.


These loudspeakers were purchased new* from Best Buy *in 2003 for $995.00 

He might like these based on his preferences !


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Those look decent. A pair of speakers like those and I'm thinking a receiver like this:
Marantz SR5004P A/V Surround Receiver | Parts-Express.com

I like the fact that the channels are bridgeable for the front...

I don't know how he is going to feel about getting used stuff, but I'll see if I can talk him into it. I think he would be more comfortable buying used speakers instead of a used receiver.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Nice !* ^^^^^ 

info from manufacturer about speakers - http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audi...ms/home-speaker-systems/ns-a200xt/?mode=model


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

m R g S r said:


> Those look decent. A pair of speakers like those and I'm thinking a receiver like this:
> Marantz SR5004P A/V Surround Receiver | Parts-Express.com
> 
> I like the fact that the channels are bridgeable for the front...
> ...


Yeah...some people are like that. I will state that the above receiver doesn't hold a candle to the SR7002. The SR7002 was one step below the flagship SR8002 a few years back. He would get a better receiver for 300-400 less buying used. 

Heck, if he plans to spend $900 on a receiver than you should keep your eye on Amazon.com. The SR8002 was selling for $930 yesterday, and now today it's back up to over $1,200 brand new in box. They always do weird stuff with their prices. The SR7002 is for sale on Amazon.com for $799 brand new in the box right now.



However, if it were me I would buy a good quality used Marantz receiver for $500-600 at most and then spend $900-1000 on speakers. You don't want to cut yourself short on speakers.

You could always buy a square trade warranty for the used receiver as well.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

jimmy2345 said:


> The SR8002 was selling for $930 yesterday, and now today it's back up to over $1,200 brand new in box. They always do weird stuff with their prices. The SR7002 is for sale on Amazon.com for $799 brand new in the box right now.


Marantz SR8002 items - Get great deals on Electronics items on eBay.com!

Marantz SR8002 from $405.00 to $1,299.00 on ebay


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Alright so we decided The Marantz SR7002 is the receiver to go with for $800 on amazon. 
It is nice that we will be able to bridge The fronts and run a lot of power to them. 
Now we need a pair of NEW speakers for around 700. He Doesnt want used, idk why.  

Any suggestions? Thanks for all the help so far!!


----------



## SamNavy (Jun 8, 2010)

All BB's stuff isn't bad, and big-box stores do have some advantages, so take him down there or to the local independent place and have them cycle through every speaker in the place under $1000 with a blindfold on. DON'T LET HIM LOOK AT THE PRICES. Then buy the one he likes the sound of the best. Then grab the best 7.1 receiver they sell in the place for whatever money is leftover. DONE.

But now for a little reality. Whatever he buys needs to make the wife happy enough that #1, she lets him buy more in the future, and #2, the cost doesn't piss her off enough that her crazy ass doesn't throw a remote through the TV. So make sure he buys one that he likes and looks good. Flat black veneer is not going to cut it. Stick with cherry or some glossy walnut.

If you want to make it REALLY easy for him, then tell him to give his credit card and buy it for him, then make sure he doesn't look at his statement until he's listened to them for week or so and is happy.

Buy him a set of Polk Monitor70's or TSI 300's from J&R for $400 shipped for the pair: Polk Audio Floor Standing Speakers at JR.com They're beautiful, fairly thin from the front, not too deep, and he saves a crap-ton of money. Buy him a used Onkyo or Denon 2-channel receiver from Craigslist for $100 and be out the door and done for $500. The wife WILL LOVE HIM and be way more receptive to future purchases, and he'll think you're a genius.

If he absolutely has to have the "best" 2.0 channel setup that the wife will never let him upgrade so he has to do it right the first time, and he has to buy new, then may I suggest DefTech BP8020st's with the built-in subs and a decent 2-channel receiver. I suggest the Denon DRA-397 or Onkyo TX-8555. My bet is she'll be pissed enough no matter what that he'll never be able to buy more gear, so 5.1 or 7.1 is a waste of money, and both those receivers have sub-outs and programming options.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

MB Quart QL-SP44XL 3-Way 150W High Performance Speakers - eBay (item 280552095228 end time Jan-18-11 19:28:05 PST)


MB Quart QL-SP44XL 3-Way 150W High Performance Speakers
Item condition:	New

Price:	US $599.99	Buy It Now 
Shipping:	$95.00




> MB Quart QL SP 44XL 3-Way 150Watt Bass-Reflex Speaker
> (Pair) - NEW
> MB Quart QL SP 44XL
> Retail - $1999.99
> ...


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

SamNavy said:


> All BB's stuff isn't bad, and big-box stores do have some advantages, so take him down there or to the local independent place and have them cycle through every speaker in the place under $1000 with a blindfold on. DON'T LET HIM LOOK AT THE PRICES. Then buy the one he likes the sound of the best. Then grab the best 7.1 receiver they sell in the place for whatever money is leftover. DONE.
> 
> But now for a little reality. Whatever he buys needs to make the wife happy enough that #1, she lets him buy more in the future, and #2, the cost doesn't piss her off enough that her crazy ass doesn't throw a remote through the TV. So make sure he buys one that he likes and looks good. Flat black veneer is not going to cut it. Stick with cherry or some glossy walnut.
> 
> ...


Ignore all this guys assumptions and advice.

Stay on your current path for a good set of speakers.


----------



## SamNavy (Jun 8, 2010)

jimmy2345 said:


> Ignore all this guys assumptions and advice.
> 
> Stay on your current path for a good set of speakers.


His current path is an $800 receiver he may never be able to take advantage if the wife simply says no. You married? Go spend $1500 on something and tell her that it's only half of what you really want to spend and you'll wait here until she comes around.

That Marantz is 7.1 and he's already said no rears that will be powered off the receiver which I will assume also means no sides... why buy a 7.1 to use in 2.0 maybe forever and at the most perhaps get to 3.1? How does that make sense?

And he's gotta go find a set of $700 floorstanders. Where's he gonna find them... on the internet taking advice from guys on a forum about what sounds "best". I'm hoping he'll at least go into a store and audition some so he knows what's out there. If he's going to order something and never listen to them before, is he really going to be $300 happier buying $700 speakers vs. $400 speakers? And if he's headed into a store, shouldn't he listen to everything WITHIN his budget rather than everything AT his budget?

Are you certain you want to dismiss my advice that quickly? I'm happily married to a woman who has put up with 6 Navy moves in 10 years and I can at least keep her happy when it comes to buying stuff like this.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Actually, don't knock BB because they do have the Magnolia stores that carry good stuff. Speaker wise they have B&W and Definitive and I just picked up an Onkyo TX-NR3007 BNIB leftover stock for $449. Long story but the short version is I was looking around and the salesman was showing me the new Marantz stuff. I told him it was a little out of my price range. I asked him if they have any leftover stock they wanted to get rid of and he offered me the Onkyo and a Yamaha RX-V2065. The Yamaha was cheaper but I didn't care for the sound on the Yamaha that I had listened to in the store so I went with the Onkyo. Both are near $1500 retail so I would have got a killer deal either way. I just hooked up the Onkyo and couldn't be happier.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

i just checked and none of the 6 stores near me have the magnolia line or whatever. so it would be stupid to go there and ask for the good stuff but older models because i dont think they ever stocked it. 

but that is a great deal for the onkyo, i would go scoop it up just because of the price!


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

How about a set of these:a1Components - Cerwin-Vega XLS-215 Dual 15in Floor Speaker, 3-way, Includes 50ft of Speaker Wire Free!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Any receiver that does/have what you need. 
Speaker? Any from PMC. Those monitors sound huge even in a non-home theater room. Even more impressive is their ability to disappear. 

Kelvin


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Well I found a killer deal on an old Delta contractors table saw, 10" blade heavyyy cast top etc etc. So I scooped it up and bought a couple sheets of MDF that's all I have so far. I picked out a bunch of Dayton stuff from parts express, I don't have the model numbers now but I'll post up later on after work. 
They are going to be a 3 way design:
12" side firing sub (Dayton)
6.5" mid (peerless HDS nomex cone)
1" Vifa dx25 tweeter 
Dayton 375/3k 3 way pre assembled crossover 
Zaph says good things about The peerless and Vifa tweeter. Tweeter will be crossed at 3k so I don't have to worry about the HD under 2k. 

Rough figures now about 2-2.5 cubes for the sub and .75-1cube for the mid. Both sealed. 

Estimated build cost about 700 for both

Once I post up the models of the woofers I'm open to other suggestions, I just chose what I've heard in the past that was within the price range.


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

Based in part on the advice from this thread and other research, I picked up the Polk Monitor 70's....stole them for $170 a piece (a one day extra $60 off).

Newegg also had an open box HK 3490 for $215 (it retailed for 500) so I picked that up also.

Now I have one question: I have a 80 CD library (half I purchased and half burned flac).

Should I get a separate 24 dac cd player, or is it possible to hook the receiver up to the huge collection on my computer? Will an upgraded sound card give me the same sound quality as a good cd player?

Thanks.


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dr_jitsu said:


> Will an upgraded sound card give me the same sound quality as a good cd player?
> 
> Thanks.



Nope.


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

Would you be so kind as to elaborate....is it possible to get good sound from a computer source, or should I just forget about it?


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

A computer source, no matter how good your card is, is not going to compare to a very high quality stand alone unit. Now... if you are going to Walmart to buy a $99.00 unit, then you have an arguement.


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

OK...then how about this cd player:Onkyo C-S5VL Super Audio CD Player in Home CD Players at JR.com


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

or this:Marantz CC4003 MP3/WMA 5 disc CD Changer | Accessories4less


----------



## kazlx (Feb 17, 2011)

Check out Home Theater Systems and Speakers - Free Shipping - 30 Day Trial - Aperion Audio. They give you a 30 day risk free demo in your own house. They will ship to you and if you aren't satisfied, they cover the return shipping. I would suggest a nice pair of bookshelf speakers.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Went with the marantz sr5005 and the onkyo a9555. got them both from accessories 4 less for $860 shipped. killer deal!!

marantz will be used to power the mid/high portion of front speakers. and the onkyo will be used to power the sub portion of front speakers. 

for now it is a 2 ch setup, possibly adding a center channel and surround speakers later on!


----------

